# What is "flossing"?



## sjk984

It's more of an art that came about with the abolishment of snagging.


----------



## Robert Holmes

sjk984 said:


> It's more of an art that came about with the abolishment of snagging.


I do believe that attempting to foul hook fish is illegal. When you fish a deep run with rapids many times the fish are at the end of the run in slower water. I catch lots of steelhead on hits that happen at the end of the drift. I believe that most of the illegal flossing occurs where people can see the fish on beds or shallow water.


----------



## sjk984

It is.


----------



## JStarbrite

> The reason I dont get real and just use a spinning rod is two-fold. A, I like both the rod and reel. B, I can place repeated casts in the same spot (close to a line and hook filled log or brush near shore) without putting it in the tangles


I suppose that's a valid reason I never really thought of. Have you ever tried sinking tips instead of lead shot?

I fished chuck and duck for salmon and really didn't care for it.


----------



## kzoofisher

Davelobi said:


> . What you won't see me doing like most around me (not just "some") is giving the big pull at the end of my swing. Really, does that help them "bite" when you set the hook with a long rip at the end of the "drift"?


Hadn't realized the long sweep was so prevalent, I do most of my salmon and steelhead fishing from a boat and see very few people drift fishing. The end of cast sweep is a very bad sign re intent as far as I'm concerned. This debate mirrors the one I hear every fall about whitefish on the pier. There, Swedish Pimples get aggressively jigged and a lot of fish get hooked on the underside of the jaw and even further back. Quite a few of those get kept. Enforcement is very difficult because it is a crap shoot whether or not the CO is close enough to see if the fish is foul hooked and if he is the odds of a release go way up. I guess the question is the same in both cases, is the benefit of enforcement worth the cost. A simple rule like the one banning tarantulas is the best compromise imho and that is the New York model.


----------



## antlergeek23

It's a term used by guys who get pissed you catch fish. If u know how to present a fly properly, u can't floss fish


----------



## skipper34

antlergeek23 said:


> It's a term used by guys who get pissed you catch fish. If u know how to present a fly properly, u can't floss fish


Absolutely, unequivocally, 100% agree. Like I posted previously, I present a flashy gaudy streamer down and across and every fish I have hooked, which is a few hundred in 40 years of fishing, has been hooked legally in the inside of the mouth. Stream spawning fish WILL readily take a properly presented fly. Period.


----------



## hillbillie

http://www.fwweekly.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/*******.jpg


----------



## brushbuster

Go to the Russian river in Alaska in june sometime, and there you will see what flossing is all about. Only there it's called the kenai drift.


----------



## brushbuster

This line can reach 3-4 miles long on both sides. 
Combat fishing at it's finest. fly's only.
Thousands of sockey salmon are the target
You would have to be a terrible flosser, umm i mean, fly presenter to not catch your limit.


----------



## brushbuster

METTLEFISH said:


> The term "flossing" gets thrown out typically by those being out fished. Many times when fishing yarn, (no not an Egg imitation) people say that my fish has been "flossed" then I ask them to look at the hook firmly imbeded INSIDE the mouth, typically far in the mouth at that. As far as I am concerned, only those fishing a weighted fly can purposley floss. When a drag point is in play, the un weighted fly can only be immediately down stream from the weight. A weighted fly can (somewhat) remain out and across from the weight, making lining possible. Large numbers of fish also increase the likelihood of lined fish as well. Study the Physics, and maybe then people can realize how difficult it is to do with a leader under 3-4', I am in favor of leader restrictions, however I am more in favor of people adhering to the fair chase montra. Sportmen and woman do not intentionally floss, there is no need, these fish will/do take certain presentations.


:lol::lol:
Yeah right


----------



## MERGANZER

If they are hooked in the mouth then they are considered legal fish. People get too worked up over this issue IMHO. especially since most I see brought to shore go back in the water. Its far better than a guy rippin a treble through a hole in hopes of a dorsal fin.

Ganzer


----------



## Robert Holmes

If the fish are in shallow water they can be targeted and flossed without them actually taking the hook. I use a small sinker above a yarn imitation and strictly fish pools or faster deep water. The fish actively take the offering and are hooked in the mouth. I think if you can see the fish and are targeting only the ones that you can see it can be called flossing. The difference is how you present the offering and the water that you are fishing.


----------

